# Gillhams Fishing Resort



## Bass Champ (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo habe ausnahmsweise da ich jetzt alleine wohne ein bisschen kleingeld übrig :m und wollte fragen wie dass aussieht war schon mal jemand im Gillhams Fishing Resort in Thailand ?? Wenn ja wie fandet ihrs ?? Is es dort auch mit der deutschen sprache getan oder nur mit englisch ??

habe schonmal weng auf der Internetseite geschaut und schon einiges gefunden trotzdem fragen kann ja nie schaden |supergri


----------



## huuwi (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

Wie sieht den dein plan zeitlich aus, hast du schon eine idee wann???
Gilham ist rein english und ich glaube das teuerste was zur zeit angeboten wird. Du darfst rein nichts mitbringen, ausser deinen angeln, also zum grundpreis kommen noch reichlich nebenkosten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

Hast du dir mal die Regeln durchgelesen?

Mal davon abgesehen das es wohl sehr teuer wird und die Nebenkosten (Essen, Trinken, Futter) noch ordentlich zu Buche schlagen. Da sind ständig Guides/Aufpasser um dich rum die dir erzählen was nun zu machen ist. Die bauen für dich auf, beködern die Ruten, werfen die Montage aus und schlagen den Fisch an. Sicherlich helfen sie auch beim Drillen.

Ernsthaft? Das ist dann ja "Angeln" komplett ohne Eigenleistung. So richtig klasse finde ich das ganze nicht. 

Vor allem der Punkt, das du garkeine Entscheidung selbst oder alleine treffen darfst finde ich happig. Was hat sowas noch mit Angeln (Entfaltung, Freiraum, Ausprobieren, Entspannung) zu tun?


----------



## Bass Champ (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

Mein Plan war vielleicht im Herbst zu fahren so september. Klar aber da sind hald tolle fische wo du sonst nirgendwo hast in Deutschland gibts hald keine arapaimas usw. Dass wäre aufjeden fall mal ein ausflug wo richtig kapitale sind 

Danke für die antworten !


----------



## huuwi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

die guides wenn sie den gut sind, sind sehr hilfreich. zum einen wissen sie ja wirklich was zu machen ist und zum anderen helfen sie beim anlanden der grossen fische und versorgen sie danach auch. ansonsten, wenn du willst kannst du alles selber machen oder wie oben schon gesagt dich bedienen lassen. ab november gibt es dann einen neuen fisch park etwas naeher an phuket der auch sehr viele grosse fische hat aber viel preisguenstiger ist. schau mal https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151437033118527&set=vb.111258978913720&type=2&theater. das ist nur das kleine halte becken voll mit arapaimas.
viel spass


----------



## Bass Champ (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*



huuwi schrieb:


> die guides wenn sie den gut sind, sind sehr hilfreich. zum einen wissen sie ja wirklich was zu machen ist und zum anderen helfen sie beim anlanden der grossen fische und versorgen sie danach auch. ansonsten, wenn du willst kannst du alles selber machen oder wie oben schon gesagt dich bedienen lassen. ab november gibt es dann einen neuen fisch park etwas naeher an phuket der auch sehr viele grosse fische hat aber viel preisguenstiger ist. schau mal https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151437033118527&set=vb.111258978913720&type=2&theater. das ist nur das kleine halte becken voll mit arapaimas.
> viel spass



Ach danke wusste ich nicht nahe phuket wäre ja praktisch nur in welcher jahreszeit fang ich den in thailand die großen fische bin ein völliger neuling was auslandsangeln angeht |kopfkrat


----------



## huuwi (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

das iss ja das lustige an den fischparks, immer


----------



## mlkzander (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

nur englisch, kein wort deutsch und maximal 1% deutsches publikum

ich war 2x da, beim ersten mal für eine woche im märz 2011 da war der chef 
nicht da und die wirklich guten "guides" waren noch vor ort

da haben wir auch richtig gut gefangen, denn in diesen seen fängst du schnell
mal tagelang gar nichts, wenn du nicht weisst wie

im dezember 2011 wollten wir dann für 2 wochen hin und sind nach 2 tagen 
abereist, weil der chef da war, ein wirklich übler zeitgenosse

um nicht zu sagen ein aloch, die guten guides sind inzwischen weg, warum wohl?

die fette tochter sitzt den ganzen tag rum und kocht wenn es denn unbedingt 
sein muss wirklich ekliges essen, welches es auch gerne am nächsten tag nochmal 
gibt.......

für das viele geld kann man weltweit fischereilich gesehen noch ganz
andere dinge tun,  und man muss es nicht einem total abgehobenen
engländer geben

bei den partys der engländer willst du auch nicht dabei sein? oder du stehst 
drauf wenn sich männer ein knicklicht in den pi...l stecken  manche besoffene
 engländer schrecken echt vor nichts zurück

ende diesen jahres probiere ich mal für 2 wochen ein anderes resort,
welches ein ex guide gerade im april eröffnet hat, zwar auch ein engländer,
aber mit dem war ich schon öfter fischen und kenne ihn viele jahre

die gute saison ist m.M. nach gerade vorbei, ich würde von mitte dezember 
bis maximal ende märz bevorzugen, fischereilich gesehen, geht immer was,
aber es gibt arten, vor allem die "heimischen" die tatsächlich ihre saison haben

ps: die leute "guides" machen da gar nichts für dich wenn du nicht willst,
lediglich auf den schonenden umgang mit dem fisch wird geachtet


----------



## Bass Champ (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

Danke Mike werds nochmal überdenken |supergri


----------



## lillebæltfisker (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

Hallo Mike,

wo ist denn das "neue Resort" von dem Ex-Guide genau?
Bin im Februar in Ao Nang und wollte ursprünglich ins Gillham, aber einem abgehobenem Engländer will ich nicht das Geld in den Rachen schmeißen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## mlkzander (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

hier der link, ich denke es lohnt sich..........

http://www.jurassicfishingthailand.com/fishing.html


----------



## chef (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

Fischweiher angeln.......


----------



## mlkzander (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

und auch dot wollen die fische erst einmal gefangen werden........

falls du denkst die fische springen dir dort einfach so in den kescher


----------



## lillebæltfisker (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

Hallo Mike,

danke für den Link, ist aber leider für einen Tagesausflug zu weit von Krabi. :c


----------



## mlkzander (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

das stimmt leider

kürze doch deinen krabi aufenthalt und bleibe ein paar tage in BKK

dort kann ich dir auch gute guides empfehlen

ein dayticket im gillhams kanst du dir aber trotzdem antun, der chef ist es zwar nicht wert, die fische dort aber schon.......


----------



## lillebæltfisker (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gillhams Fishing Resort*

danke für deine Tipps, werde mich dann vor Ort entscheiden und berichte wenn ich zurück bin.


----------

